# HP Deskjet 4488 printer problem



## jatt (May 29, 2011)

Dear frnds,
Here is HP DeskJet 4488 printer. It’s not working with color cartridge while working well with only single cartridge (black).Replaced cartridges with new one. But no solution. And after that I replaced its complete cartridge set with another working printer but no solution. Please suggest me if here is anyone know to printer repair. Also suggest a good website to find out printer repair manuals for free. Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Maybe you have enabled Grey Scale (black and white) printing as default.
Make it colour.


did you try printing with alternate documents?


----------



## prttal (May 30, 2011)

Can you upload a sample for us to see the problem?


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

Has printer detected new cartridge?
I remember when I installed a new color cartridge (original HP) it kept on showing alignment issues again and again but finally stopped after I removed it and installed it around 3-4 times.


----------



## jatt (May 31, 2011)

@thetechfreak no its not a matter,@prttal do you want a simple of paper no brother its not even starts printing and given error of cartridge problem,@gagan007 no frnd its not the fact,because i tried every thing which you all guy disscussed here.
I checked those cartridges with working printer,i have another working printer also,i changed complete main cartridge module with that working printer,even then its giving same error,now i want to ask here that i don't think anything which remains to replace but giving same error,where is the problem.thanks in advance.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

jatt said:
			
		

> @thetechfreak no its not a
> matter


 Then I suggest to refit the cartriges properly.

Take it to service centre, maybe its time for a repair


----------



## jatt (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Then I suggest to refit the cartriges properly.
> 
> Take it to service centre, maybe its time for a repair



i know its time to repair then why i wasted time here?


thnks anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

jatt said:
			
		

> i know its time to repair then why i
> wasted time here?


 Hey man. Printers are complicated devices and some defects cant be fixed by yourself.
We suggested most of basic methods. It didnt work. Then its broke.

and yes, you didnt waste you're time here. You might've wasted ours 
no offence.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

hehe rightly said bro thetechfreak.

@jatt, we did what we could.


----------



## jatt (Jun 3, 2011)

i am sorry,you all guys helped here which you could.sorry again frnd.thanks


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

Try doing a factory reset - How to Reset Hewlett-Packard (HP) All-in-one Printers   (I know your printer isn't mentioned here, but searching for F4488 got me not results)

Else, taking it for repair is the only solution.


----------

